# Changing name on DVC guest certificate



## famy27 (Dec 9, 2013)

I called RCI last week to have the name on a guest certificate for DVC changed.  Does anyone know how long it takes Disney to get the updated info?  Will the Disney reservation number stay the same?


----------



## bnoble (Dec 10, 2013)

The reservation number is tied to the booked unit, not the guest names on it, so it should not change.  RCI seems to send DVC information about once a week, so give it 7-10 days or so.


----------

